# Progress & Understanding



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

So I have had DP for over 7 Years. I didn't know what it was until 6 years into it. My brother came across the term "Depersonalization" in a book he was reading. And he recognized that it was exactly what I had tried to describe to him so many times over the years. Well as soon as I found this forum in June of 2009, I have made more progress than the other 6 years combined. Anyway, over the time I've spent here I have seen people come and go, but also I have seen lots of people recover. They all seem to say one thing in common: move on, live your life, DP will go away if you don't obsess over it. Now despite that advice, I continued obsessing over a way to cure myself. What I would do the whole 7 years I've had this is try to think my way out of it, meditate in a particular way, or just work my way through it with logic. But I've finally come to understand what those who recover say. I basically just want to write this turning point out so that it will be more solidified in my psyche. I want to affirm that I'm done obsessing over it. And I want to promise to myself that I will move on and live my life despite of DP. Obsessing is just a habit, and I'm going to break it.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Good for you man!

I hope I don't have dp for that long |(8 months and going so far)

You are right though. Everyone that says they recover all say one thing in common. Stop thinking about it and get on with life. We all know that is A LOT harder said and done.

Good luck though bud, I think you will soon recover









- Jayden


----------



## Tree_of_Life2001 (Jan 6, 2011)

That is true! Everyone does say that but how do you actually stop obsessing about it when its our nature to do just that?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> So I have had DP for over 7 Years. I didn't know what it was until 6 years into it. My brother came across the term "Depersonalization" in a book he was reading. And he recognized that it was exactly what I had tried to describe to him so many times over the years. Well as soon as I found this forum in June of 2009, I have made more progress than the other 6 years combined. Anyway, over the time I've spent here I have seen people come and go, but also I have seen lots of people recover. They all seem to say one thing in common: move on, live your life, DP will go away if you don't obsess over it. Now despite that advice, I continued obsessing over a way to cure myself. What I would do the whole 7 years I've had this is try to think my way out of it, meditate in a particular way, or just work my way through it with logic. But I've finally come to understand what those who recover say. I basically just want to write this turning point out so that it will be more solidified in my psyche. I want to affirm that I'm done obsessing over it. And I want to promise to myself that I will move on and live my life despite of DP. Obsessing is just a habit, and I'm going to break it.


With these thoughts in mind, how would you suggest balancing working to find solutions vs obsessing?


----------



## ladybugz (Feb 6, 2011)

Can someone please tell me how to quit thinking about it when my symptoms are visual distortions and tinnitus? I've had eye exams and the docs say my eyes are clear. So of course this falls under the category of being depressed. YES I'm depressed because of how I see things. My dp/dr started again recently from stress. Ten years ago the same symptoms. Back then I had insurance and had an MRI and CAT scans both with contrast. I also was tested for migraine.

Twelve years ago, same symptoms. I recovered after 9 months as a Neuro found that I had pernicious anemia. I got the B-12 injections and got back to reality. The second time I had dp/dr I think I had it for about 4 years...somehow I recovered over time.

So this is the third time for me being in dp/dr hell. I'm back on medications that are not helping. How does one function even semi-normally with all these visual distortions? I can't drive, can't work. Does anyone have similar symptoms to me? If so, please I'd like to talk to you about this.

Thank-you so much and may God Bless and heal us all!!!! I hope my post makes sense as I suffer from memory loss as well it seems.


----------



## ladybugz (Feb 6, 2011)

I forgot to mention that my B-12 levels are fine this time only I've been taking the injections just in case. Also the 2nd time I had dp/dr I took B-12 injections as well....no luck. So apparently this time and last time B-12 is NOT the culprit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

Visual Dude said:


> With these thoughts in mind, how would you suggest balancing working to find solutions vs obsessing?


I suggest some form of CBT. I am doing mindfulness to not obsess. I watch my thoughts closely and when I find myself obsessing I just divert my attention to something. Get lost in conversation with friends. Just get up and do something productive. It's kind of awkward at first cause I don't know what to do with myself. I'm so used to sitting at the computer all day but thanks to my friends I'm getting out more often. I guess it also comes down to habits and retraining your activity.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

ladybugz said:


> Can someone please tell me how to quit thinking about it when my symptoms are visual distortions and tinnitus? I've had eye exams and the docs say my eyes are clear. So of course this falls under the category of being depressed. YES I'm depressed because of how I see things. My dp/dr started again recently from stress. Ten years ago the same symptoms. Back then I had insurance and had an MRI and CAT scans both with contrast. I also was tested for migraine.
> 
> Twelve years ago, same symptoms. I recovered after 9 months as a Neuro found that I had pernicious anemia. I got the B-12 injections and got back to reality. The second time I had dp/dr I think I had it for about 4 years...somehow I recovered over time.
> 
> ...


*Dark, blurry, objects seem to wiggle, after images, trails, patterns seem to swirl, and more*

Perhaps you may enjoy reading this - there are some descriptions of visual symptoms in this link (and some things that help me) http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/22388-tracerstrailsghosting-getting-bad-at-times/page__p__197587__hl__trails__fromsearch__1#entry197587

By the way, B12 is a needed for nerve repair and wonderful for stimulating it. It helps to add MSM and GPC or phosphatidylcholine (if not allergic to soy).

*I'm back on medications that are not helping*

What medications are you taking?


----------



## ladybugz (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you for your replies! I just got back from a retinal specialist. He says that my eyes are clear. The medications that I take are simvastatin, captopril, insulin, fish oil capsules. I'm diabetic and have been for a long time now but both eye docs said they can see no damage from diabetes so the visual things I told them about they say are not related to being diabetic. I believe them as they are trained to be able to find these things.

The new meds I have been taking are abilify, amitryptylin at night. The psychiatrist also wants me to take lexapro during the day although I've not tried it yet. It makes me a bit nervous as it's in the same class drug (ssri) as prozac and I tried prozac years ago and it made me so hyper. I'm just not sure what to do. My mind is a mess from all of these visual distortions that are ruining my life....once again. Is it common to have dp/dr so many times as this is my third time?

I think of you all every day and keep praying for all of us!!!!


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

ladybugz said:


> Thank you for your replies! I just got back from a retinal specialist. He says that my eyes are clear. The medications that I take are simvastatin, captopril, insulin, fish oil capsules. I'm diabetic and have been for a long time now but both eye docs said they can see no damage from diabetes so the visual things I told them about they say are not related to being diabetic. I believe them as they are trained to be able to find these things.
> 
> The new meds I have been taking are abilify, amitryptylin at night. The psychiatrist also wants me to take lexapro during the day although I've not tried it yet. It makes me a bit nervous as it's in the same class drug (ssri) as prozac and I tried prozac years ago and it made me so hyper. I'm just not sure what to do. My mind is a mess from all of these visual distortions that are ruining my life....once again. Is it common to have dp/dr so many times as this is my third time?
> 
> I think of you all every day and keep praying for all of us!!!!


*thanks to my friends I'm getting out more often. I guess it also comes down to habits and retraining your activity.*

Friends can be sooooooo helpful.

*how to quit thinking about it when my symptoms are visual distortions and tinnitus?&#8230; . How does one function even semi-normally with all these visual distortions?*

Valid point! Perhaps it is like quicksand - the more you struggle, the faster you descend.

In my case there is actual brain injury involved. So there is an automatic fight for survival response. It is a lot of work to gain control as this become a self-feeding mechanism. It is easy to see it as obsessive. Perhaps using dissociation to ones advantage by stepping back like 3rd person and trying to be objective.

*I can't drive, can't work*

It is not possible/rational to just ignore this. So calmly working to find solutions and get well is what must be done.

* Is it common to have dp/dr so many times as this is my third time?*

So here have reported reassurances.

*The new meds I have been taking are abilify, amitryptylin at night*

Did you start these after the visual distortions or before?


----------



## ladybugz (Feb 6, 2011)

I started the abilify and amitriptylin after the visual distortions. I have yet to try the lexapro.


----------



## ladybugz (Feb 6, 2011)

All of my symptoms are 24/7....and anxiety is through the roof!!!!!!!


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

ladybugz said:


> All of my symptoms are 24/7....and anxiety is through the roof!!!!!!!


Since SSRIs increase your anxiety (my experience as well), perhaps you could ask your doctor about a benzodiazepine. Or perhaps Gabapentin.


----------



## ladybugz (Feb 6, 2011)

Visual Dude said:


> Since SSRIs increase your anxiety (my experience as well), perhaps you could ask your doctor about a benzodiazepine. Or perhaps Gabapentin.


When I had dp/dr before I tried Xanax and Neurontin. Neither worked for me.


----------

